# begginer question's



## bc bud (Apr 3, 2009)

i live in vancouver british columbia i was wondering when is the best time of the month to plant and last time of the month u can plant.

and when i do plant my outdoor plants how do i plant them in the ground dig a hole and throw some soil in mixed with bunch of old fruit and work **** or does there have to be a sertain way to put the dirt and stuff in the ground?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello Bc bud 

Your longest day is June 21st.

So you work backwards as to how long you want your plant to be in vegetative state before the light starts to decrease and pushes the plant/s into flowering mode.

So if you want 2 months of vegetative growth, you grow your plants from april 21st, 1 month vegetative growth the plants want to be started on may 21 etc.

When planting in the ground you simply dig a hole and put a quality potting soil in it (I mix a handful of garden lime in the potting soil)

Welcome to the forum 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:yeahthat: :watchplant: :farm: Dig your hole 2 to 3 ft round. breakup all soil real good til it looks like a tiller has been run threw it. then mix in a good compost a hand full ot two of lime and a little perlite. I like to add sand into all my woodland gardens to help keep the soils loose.The larger area you make fr root growth the better the plant will grow. The water and nutes you feed the plants will stay in loose soil and not runoff. Do not use anything that has not been composted. some animial will dig up fruit to eat mices and rat moles to name a few.


----------



## bc bud (Apr 3, 2009)

i herd worm poo but so hard to jus get a bunch of it what are some suggestions for some good compost fruit peels? dead fish? tea? i was thinking of jus going around looking for a bunch of worms and throwing thme in the soil because i herd it keeps the soil loose.

and does anyone have anytime to explain the veg process and what exactly it meens and whens the best time to veg


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

veg time is the amount of time you want your plant to grow leaves and branches, as you loose light time your plant will switch to flower growth. 
just remember the more branches the more buds. 
i do burry gold fish or left over shiners from last fishin trip
and i put worrms in it as well. they **** they aerate the soil
thats free oxygen and ferts. go to your local bait shop pick up some  red worms or flat tails.  were your at night crawlers work too. the fish put 2 in the bottom of your hole ,put a small layer of soil then start your plant with in a moth or 2 it will decompose and make great ferts ok now this what i do in southern louisiana. not sure how well in b.c. (not near as hot or humid)
it works wonders for me i also like to bring in alil composted rabbit dung for flowering just sprinkle it a round your plants very thin its acidic and can burn your plant


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

You can buy worm castings at any place that sell soils(k-mart,Wal-mart,Home Depo,Lowes, etc,etc)Never put anytype of meat(fish chicken,deer etc)in a compost pile, there are all kinds of DYI's here and on-line on composting., just search.
To explane the hole Veg process would that days. Break down is when lighting time is greater than 12 hrs per/day the plant Grows by producing leaves and branches. When the light time is reduced to 12 hrs per day the plant sexes in male or female at this time the flowering process begans.
IMO There is no best time to veg indoors it is according to how much room you have.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 3, 2009)

lizard said:
			
		

> the fish
> 
> put 2 in the bottom of your hole


 
I have heard of this before.

I nearly fainted the first time I heard it, the same just happened too.

An old trick by American Indians to make your flower head grow bigger.

eace:


----------



## bc bud (Apr 3, 2009)

if i put them outside with some good soil some good compost stuff and water them when ever they need it will i need to worry about the veg procees or can i just wait till harvest i would like to learn better for better results


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey H.I.E Granddad said the hole perpose of the fish was the give the kids something to do while they were planting. kept the kids out of there hair and out of trouble while fishing.

bc bud , outside if you water your plants and fert as needed, they will grow just find, Just watch them and read as much as you can  Mother Nature has been growing since the begaining of time. She takes care of everything outside.


----------



## bc bud (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome and suggestionos on really good compost to put in


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

any store bought will work, If you start a compost pile it will take 2 months or more before it is ready to use. be sure to mix the compost real well with the soil add a little perlite and a couple handfuls of lime. It should be happy growing


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

it's also an old coonass trick.my dad taught me. not to keep me fishing but for long timerelease ferts not trying to rob thread sorry bc.
                     (not cursing its another word for cajun proudly used by cajuns)

ozzie is right though store baught is easiest


----------



## bc bud (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for your replys ppl cant wait to plant


----------



## bc bud (Apr 3, 2009)

any ideas for getting rid of deer i herd hair peeing fishing line anymore???


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

dog pee  your pee fishing line knee high i used to walk my pit bull around my plants  it worked great


----------



## bc bud (Apr 4, 2009)

when is the best time to plant outdoor plants?


----------



## lizard (Apr 4, 2009)

were your at i'd go first week of may gives you six or so weeks of the longest daylight
I'm going fishing tomorrow on my new fav. lake, and i been scoutin got two clones that might get dropped off  
no longer in louisiana but the climate not much different and it rains atleast once a week


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

Once the last frost of the year, has passed. you are safe to plant out doors. The temp. should stay above 45 deg F. Round here it's after Easter Sunday most years. Be safe and good growing to you bcbud


----------



## bc bud (Apr 4, 2009)

its kinda hard to tell when the last frotst is but imma probly do first week of may


----------



## bc bud (Apr 4, 2009)

and when i plant i just want to be able to throw some stuff in the soil to make it btter what can i just mix into the soil right there and then so i dont have to wait couple months i was just thinking  bunch of different fruit peels like honeydew, cantalope,oranges, banannas???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

bc dont put fruit peels in the ground around your plants they are for the compost pile. you are asking for trouble vegmaterial rotting in root zone, animals digging up for food the list go on.

How to work up the soil.

Buy a store brand compost.Dig up the area for plant break up soil until it looks like you run a tiller through it. Spread 2 to 3 inches compost on area. Mix soil and compost completely. Add a 3 to 4 inches layer of sand mix into soil and compost completely Add 1 to 2 inches perlite and again mix in completely. You are ready to water then plant your ladies.


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you tried reading any of the stickies in "this" forum??..
check em out...


----------



## Old Bud (Apr 5, 2009)

Not to be cranky but I marvel that some people on outdoor growing forums still talk about 12/12 light schedule. 12/12 has no relation to outdoor growing, it is simply the most efficient schedule for indoor growing and will trigger flowering when lighting drops from 18/6.
  In this area your plants should be getting close to finishing at 12/12 or they will freeze. Depending on strain plants start to flower when days get shorter and nights colder.
  Also most indica strains will stand frost if the early morning sun does not hit them directly. Personally I believe that cool nights and warm sunny days make for big buds.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

IME the cooler nights before harvesting seem to really bring out the trich. when a cold front passes around harvest time, the plants, sometimes look like they are sweating diamonds.


----------

